# USC vs NYU - Screenwriting



## sortofawriter (Mar 18, 2019)

I've seen a bunch of different discussions about this, but some of them are from a couple years ago, so I was wondering what current opinion was on the subject. I've gotten the general consensus that USC is better for connections, but NYU focuses on more independent, "smaller" films. But, NYU is ranked pretty high up there with USC, so I figure there's got to be some good connections to get from NYU as well. Personally, I know my heart is in screenwriting as opposed to playwriting. I also know that I want to work in features and TV, and I hesitate to move to NYC for two years only to move to LA afterwards if necessary. 

So, any thoughts? What would you choose?


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 30, 2019)

I'd say USC without a doubt. You know what you want, and la is the best place to get it.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 31, 2019)

Personal opinion- if you know you want to be in film and TV, LA is the place to be. Why not start building those connections while in school instead of after (yes NYU will for sure have connections, but more of the peeps in LA will stay in LA after graduation). Only an opinion! Both are very highly ranked etc. you can’t go wrong


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 31, 2019)

I agree with LA being great to live in but I wouldn't say NYU is just for indie films, or that it lacks connections. Take a look at the recent oscar winners - 90% from NYU lol. But it gets cold and I wanted to not wear a parka every day like I do in Canada :'(


----------

